# Where is the PLAY button?



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

We can only find stop and fast-forward.


----------



## Kdwyer915 (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol that's all there is


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Maybe it broke from so many people pressing it so now U got to get a new one ... new play button, that is.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

? how do you turn off a V's play button - yet 2 find it !


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I tell all my friends - Vs have two speeds: sleeping and running. ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Just finished a two hour walk.


----------



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

Yesterday. The spare leg belongs to poppy ;D


----------

